# Onkyo TX-SR607 HELP!!



## NAPA242 (Jul 31, 2010)

Apparently someone messed with my remote control and now I do not have the right settings. The stereo receiver works fine on the receiver but the TV sound does not work well. Have to move the volume up to the max to hear the TV. Direct TV is hooked into the receiver as well as a VCR, and DVD player.

My niece wanted to watch an old movie on the VCR and could not get sound. I am not sure what she pushed on the remote but now it is sure screwed up.

Can someone help me get this thing back to where it was? No cables have been touched on the receiver. It was installed by a service rep from the store where I bought it. What ever has happened it has happened through the remote.

Thanks


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Welcome to the Shack!

Page 92 of the manual shows you how to reset the remote to the factory default settings.


*"Resetting the Remote Controller"*
http://www.eu.onkyo.com/dl/1334040/Manual_TX-SR607_English.pdf

Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Mike's right it sounds like she got into the menu and changed one of the outputs. I know it is dumb but make sure you don't have the mute button engaged.....:scratch:


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I've had to do that with my system before cause one of the twins got there little fingers ahold of the remote. I'd guess it's got to do with an assignable input:dontknow:as that is what the problem with mine has been.


----------

